
Mark Zuckerberg Sucks at Coding Now - jordhy
http://gizmodo.com/5839340/mark-zuckerberg-sucks-at-writing-code-now
======
peacemaker
He sucks because he jumped into code he hasn't looked at for years, took time
to understand how it all worked, recreated the bug, fixed the code and tested
it just a bit slower than the guy who is working on that code every day??? I'd
say he did alright and most engineers would be in the same situation, if not
worse.

